# 8K T5HO Fixtures



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought folks might like to see these


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

O_O l think l just found a replacement bulb  for my t5's


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Here are the 8k led's from ecoxotic in my 10g soo sweet looking.










as you can see all leaves and green and lush except one or two l kinda plucked and forgot to remove.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Those are nice!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

yes they are orlando, they're not too pinkish like the geissman aquaflora's and not too blue like the 10k's. Just perfectly in the middle like amano's tanks. l believe he uses 8's in his fixtures as well.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

I used to use 8000ks when I used to use T8s. I liked them very much. IMO, 6500ks are to yellow and 10000ks a little bit too blue. With the T5HOs, I've tried mixing 10000ks with 6500ks and pink bulbs but, it's difficult to get the color I like. I am glad to see the 8000ks coming out for T5HOs.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

This is what the fixture looks like, you can see the reflector in the first post.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> I thought folks might like to see these


are you selling those? If so, how much?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Only the fixtures for now. The bulbs will follow up in December or earlier.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Only the fixtures for now. The bulbs will follow up in December or earlier.


Great I will be watching.


----------



## billb (May 29, 2009)

I am a fan of 8k bulbs and have them currently in my MH fixtures. Thinking about going to T5 because of the heat. When will you have info up on the fixtures?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

3 weeks, last week of November.


----------



## chrisnif (Aug 20, 2010)

For once my patience in buying something has paid off... Hope you have a 30" (or 2x24" with legs that will fit 30  Getting rid of my canopy I can finally appreciate the plants that grow above the water


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Those look great I can't wait to find out the info on them. Like cost. lol.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Orlando! Will you provide a hanging kit with them??? or only mounting legs??? and what size fixtures will you have available (ie 24", 36" etc)?


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Always looking for good quality 8k bulbs. 
Pictures of displays look 2x better under that spectrum of light imho!
md


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Looking Good, O! As usually you manage to source together some great stuff!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

chris.rivera3 said:


> Hey Orlando! Will you provide a hanging kit with them??? or only mounting legs??? and what size fixtures will you have available (ie 24", 36" etc)?


 No hanging kits unfortunately. They will come with those clean one piece legs you see. These are available in 24",36" and 48" lengths. Right now I only have the 24" and 36" demo sets. And yes they will come with bulbs 


-O


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Here is another good way to "hang" those fixtures if you need them higher than the legs hold them: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/119195-another-way-hang-light-2.html#post1192294


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Definitely a nice option there Hoppy, your Jedi DIY skill gets better all the time


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> This is what the fixture looks like, you can see the reflector in the first post.


Hi Orlando,

Is that a Finnex light fixture ? I have a Finnex and it look similar like the one in your picture.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

No, not Finnex This is a Finnex...


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm in the market for a 36" replacement for my 40 breeder. Was planning on a FNI 2x39w to bring the light down a bit but if you'll have these fairly soon and the pricing is somewhat similar I might have to give one a try!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

They will arrive in 2-3 weeks

These lights will be part of the complete turn key systems we plan to offer.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> No, not Finnex This is a Finnex...


OK. Thanks Orlando. Btw, do you like the Finnex ?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I have never seen them before, they look cool. How do you like yours? Slick looking stuff


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

About how much will the 36" run cost wise? I am also in the market for a nice but somewhat inexpensive t5ho set of lights to replace my 36" PC lights.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Prices will be released late November 

On another note, we are also working with EcoXotic LED lighting and we will soon be carrying there new 8K LED Module that can be seen in this video. 
http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts.com/videos/3320-new-ecoxotic-led-aquarium-light-teaser-mov.html


----------



## fischman (Feb 22, 2010)

Any updates on these? I'm most interested in the bulbs alone, but hadn't seen anything on your site. Thanks!

Josh


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

this light look just like the archaea fixtures


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

The bulbs are a little strange in length. I tried to use them in some Tek fixtures and they were a little long. They should fit fine for folks with DIY canopies though. Otherwise if you cant manipulate the waterproof end caps it aint happening. 

Should be here late December/early new year


----------



## wakewalking (Jan 18, 2010)

look very nice, might have to pick one up.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Im pretty sure we have a few right now, possibly a few 24" models with bulbs...


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

TeamTeal said:


> this light look just like the archaea fixtures


That's what l thought too


----------



## Johnny Tang (Nov 12, 2012)

Sorry to bring up a dead thread but I _REALLY_ want one of these. Been looking for a T5HO alternative to Amano's 8000K PC Bulbs


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I think they need to make an 8K T5 "Green" bulb too.


----------

